# اريد عناوين الشركات اللي بتدي دورات طفله في مصر واسعارها



## e_zombiee (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا.
انا مهندس جوده في شركه كيماويات .وكنت بسأل عن عناوين الشركات اللي بتدي دورات في الطفله واسعارها.لان المجال دا عاجبني جدا وبسعي فيه.
ولو حد شغال في المجال دا كنت عاوز اعرف منه ظروف المجال دا دلوقتي وفرص الالتحاق بيه.
وجزاكم الله خيرا علي تعاونكم معي
شكرا


----------



## mekawi2001 (8 يونيو 2009)

بص يا ريس انت متفكرش فى موضوع الطفلة دة دلوقتى لان الوقت اللى احنا فية دة بالنسبة للبترول زفت و على العموم هما كلهم 3شركات اللى شغالة فى الطفلة فى مصر و برة واحدة اسمها ايميك و دى اوحشهم و انا اشتغلت فيها لكنهم من الاخر كدا حرمية كمان ممكن يشغلوك و ياخدو فلوسك و على فكرة اخويا شغال فيها و مش عارف يطلع منها لان مفيش شغل دلوقتى فى المجال دة و التانية بارويد و دى بتاعة شركة هاليبرتون و دى شركة محترمة جدا لكن علشان تشتغل فيها لازم واسطة كبيرة اوى او خبرة فى مجال الطفلة و التالتة ام اى و الشركة دى دلوقتى استحالة حد يدخلها لانها اولا بتحتاج واسطة جامدة جدا جدا ثانيا هيا بتمشى الناس اللى عندها 
انا مش بقلك كدا علشان احبطك بس و الله دى الحقيقة دلوقتى واى حد يقلك غير كدا خليكى يكتب و انا ارد علية الحجة بالحجة


----------



## ouija_14 (30 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم والشركات دة متاحة دلوقتى ياريت لو حضرتك نعرف الاميل بتاع الاتش ار


----------



## alemam10 (2 يوليو 2011)

dear all

lifting inspector certified needed to work in Basra , Iraq . well now with slings , shackles , fork lift , crane inspection

pls send CV and certifications at 

[email protected]


----------

